# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  گذراندن دروس  سال دوم انسانی برای دیپلم مجدد انسانی؟؟

## DR Matrix

آقا این مسئولین ابله آموزش و پرورش شهر ما گیر دادن که واسه دیپ مجدد باید دوم انسانی رو هم امتحان بدی بخشنامه هم بردم میگن نه این منظورش چیز دیگه ای هست!!!!! تکلیف چیه تو رو خدا یکی بگه چیکار کنم با اینا، چجور توجیهشون کنم؟؟ ترمیم معدلم که سالی یبار یکی مصاحبه میکنه میگه تصویب شده و  میره!!
چه کشور باحالی داریم مااا!!!

----------


## Parsa20

به نظر من صبر کن ترمیم شرکت کن

----------


## DR Matrix

> به نظر من صبر کن ترمیم شرکت کن


خودمم دوست دارم ترمیم شرکت کنم ولی میترسم واسه امسال اجرایی نشه اینو هم از دست بدم

----------


## Parsa20

نه شما الان وقت داری که میخوای منطق و فلسفه و تاریخ بخونی منم رفتم برا دیپ مجدد روزگارمو سیاه کردن این مسولین با سواد اموزش و پرورش . انشاالله امسال اجرا میشه

----------


## DR Matrix

> نه شما الان وقت داری که میخوای منطق و فلسفه و تاریخ بخونی منم رفتم برا دیپ مجدد روزگارمو سیاه کردن این مسولین با سواد اموزش و پرورش . انشاالله امسال اجرا میشه


اگه فقط سوم باشه این 3 درس رو میشه یجور با 10 پاس کرد مشکل بیشتر مسئولین هستن تا درسا

----------


## DR Matrix

up

----------


## konkur_hamed

من امروز پرسیدم گفت اگه اجرا بشه برای خرداد میاد وشهریور  و برای دیپ انسانی هم باید حتما دوم رو پاس کنی بیشتر درساشو

----------


## emprator227

> من امروز پرسیدم گفت اگه اجرا بشه برای خرداد میاد وشهریور  و برای دیپ انسانی هم باید حتما دوم رو پاس کنی بیشتر درساشو


پس چطور من رفتم شهریور ثبت نام کردم .بیشتر دروس رو هم امتحان دادم .هیچ کس هم به من گیر نداد که باید این کار رو بکنی یا اینکار رو نکنی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟کسی هم نگفت که باید دوم رو هم امتحان بدم.......

----------


## konkur_hamed

بیشترشون از بخشنامه ها اطلاع ندارن زمانی که گیر میکنن چیزی ندارن بگن  چون درسای دوم تطبیق نمیخوره باید امتحان بدی

----------

